# More lathe tool organizing and a chuck key.



## akjeff (Dec 4, 2021)

Made a two hole organizer for 4MT tooling to compliment the BXA tool holder rack. It should make it a little easier swapping back and forth between a live center and drill chuck. Had a puck of Delrin leftover from making the bushings, so I split it in half and made a couple caddy's for center drills, tap guide, taps, etc.... Also finished a chuck key for the D1-6 spindle and 3-jaw. The one that came with the lathe was too short, and had a very small window of where you could spin it freely.


----------



## Kevin T (Dec 6, 2021)

I really like the holders for the center drills. Nice. What material did you make the chuck key out of? Looks excellent.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

Kevin T said:


> I really like the holders for the center drills. Nice. What material did you make the chuck key out of? Looks excellent.


Thanks Kevin. Chuck key is 1" O.D. 4140 annealed. The T handle is just a piece of 1/2" O-1 drill rod.


----------



## BlacksmithED (Dec 12, 2021)

How is the T handle held in place? Press fit?


----------



## akjeff (Dec 12, 2021)

BlacksmithED said:


> How is the T handle held in place? Press fit?


For now, I'm using it with a slip fit to see if I want to retain it with a ball and spring. That way it could be pulled out to one side for more leverage. So far, as is works just fine, so it may just get a set screw, or plug weld it.


----------

